# traction control



## ridershotgun (Jan 14, 2012)

I recently purchased a 2012 Chevy Cruze and was wondering about the traction control. IF I keep it on all the
time, am I doing any damage to the tires or the engine? Some people at work have told me to use it only
in the snow. Any replies would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Keep it on. I think the only time you want it off is if you're trying to start on snow or ice and the traction control keeps one wheel from slipping enough to get some traction started.


----------



## ridershotgun (Jan 14, 2012)

okay will do. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

From the owners manual:
It may be necessary to turn the system off if the vehicle gets stuck in sand, mud, or snow and rocking the vehicle is required.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

It's always on by default. It would make sense for it to be off by default if they wanted you to only use it in the snow. The only time it should be off is when you need to rock the car to get it unstuck or you're having trouble going uphil on snow and need the tires to dig in a little. Don't listen to your coworkers.


----------



## ridershotgun (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for the replies!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahem: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ction-control-off-button-works.html#post66894


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yup, just leave it on, it won't actually do anything unless you need it.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

doesnt the traction control off help power launches on the strip?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> doesnt the traction control off help power launches on the strip?


It depends on how your tires are hooking up. If one has slicks that hook up very well, TC off might be better. OTOH, if one is on the OEM LRR tires, TC on to limit wheelspin might result in a faster overall time.


----------

